
Ask HN: How do you deal with the macOS version of your cross-platform apps? - elineQC
We&#x27;re developing an ElectronJS cross-platform application for Windows and Mac, but to make it totally secure we need to prevent other apps from recording the screen or taking screenshots of the application.<p>For Windows, we found a third party who can provide us with a solution consisting of a very low-level module written in C++ that can detect if the screen is captured somehow. But they didn&#x27;t know for sure they could do the same for macOS, because it seems to be very difficult to do such low-level things in the new macOS versions (Catalina and newer).<p>So here are my questions for all the cross-platform developers out here:<p>Do you have these problems with macOS Catalina as well? How did you solve&#x2F;circumvent them?<p>Where can I find an expert macOS developer who knows how to solve this problem? Or do you know a company specialised in mac solutions?
======
chadcmulligan
Whats to stop someone from taking shots with their phone? or running it under
a VM and take shots of the VM?

